# Bach pieces like the Actus Tragicus



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

I just adore this piece, unlike many other things by Bach. It's not that I think he was an uneven composer, but at the moment I'm just incapable of appreciating some of his work. Does anyone have any suggestions for pieces similar to the Actus Tragicus?


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

I also enjoy this cantata in particular. I hope somebody else who knows the cantatas better than I do can suggest more along the same lines. The Mass in B Minor is similar in that they are entirely musical with consistently high quality, but you probably already know about that.

Also very interested in this question!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Brahms' Motet Op. 71, No. 1, Warum ist das Licht gegeben, is inspired by the Actus Tragicus, though it is a capella.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

This Aria for Soprano and Alto from Cantata 101. I can't help but think of this line from Hamlet whenever I hear it:

"O, that this too too solid flesh would melt, Thaw, and resolve itself into a dew"


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

You might like the Trauerode.


----------

